# London Expo



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 21, 2011)

London Expo is a bi-annual comic/manga convention that boatloads of people attend every year, for the uninformed.

Is anyone going? I'm considering it because for the first time I'm actually close enough to be able to take an affordable and fast trip to London (14£, about an hour, I'm in Leicester), and I've got two artists I'd like to see if I can work up the courage to go talk to them. Plus, opportunity to go to London and see friends stationed there and go to a musical! Hurrah.

I wouldn't be in costume, I think, because I don't have that much money right now, but anyway.


----------



## Minish (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh my god, come!!! A _bunch_ of us are going this year, I know myself, opaltiger, Dannichu, Butterfree, Mhaladie are definitely going to be around on the Sunday, and I think Espeon too? Plus maybe someone I've shamefully forgotten.

Apparently there are interesting guests going to be around this year? To be honest the two times I've been I haven't really got involved with who's there and use it as an excuse for seeing people :D ONE DAY I will cosplay. I will I will I will.


----------



## mewtini (Oct 21, 2011)

I wish I didn't live on the other hemisphere of the world.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 21, 2011)

Mewtini said:


> I wish I didn't live on the other hemisphere of the world.


I feel the same way.....
Sob. Send me a video or something.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 21, 2011)

Ew, let's not turn this thread into a US-based pity party.

I would go but going to London is really expensive and I can't really afford to skip classes to come down :B


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 21, 2011)

Can't. A return trip by train to Cardiff from Aberystwyth costs £50 and I'm a student.


----------



## Kinova (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm going! I'm there all weekend, which is cool. c: I just have to save on expenses by, er, not eating. As much as possible.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 21, 2011)

Grimdour said:


> Can't. A return trip by train to Cardiff from Aberystwyth costs £50 and I'm a student.


Surely that's not with a railcard.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 21, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> Surely that's not with a railcard.


Railcard price.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 21, 2011)

Grimdour said:


> Railcard price.


I just checked, cheapest tickets are around 40 pre-railcard?


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 21, 2011)

When is this expo?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 21, 2011)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Ew, let's turn this thread into a US-based pity party.


FTFY
I'd come if I had a car that travelled faster than the speed of light.
But I don't, unfortunately.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 21, 2011)

So, who wants to buy me tickets to the UK? Anyone? No one? You sure? Damn.

Should be awesome this year from what I've heard. I have a friend going who is recording everything that ever existed... should be a decent remedy for not going because you know I'm... coughAmericancough


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 22, 2011)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Ew, let's not turn this thread into a US-based pity party.


8(
yeah so if anyone's just got $2000 AUD just ~lying around~ then uh


----------



## bulbasaur (Oct 22, 2011)

ultraviolet said:


> 8(
> yeah so if anyone's just got $2000 AUD just ~lying around~ then uh


I was wondering what to do with that pile of money; it takes up so much room. I'd be glad to give it to you :D


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 22, 2011)

I probably _could_ go, but nobody I know irl would, and I'm not popular enough here to hang around with you guys :P


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 22, 2011)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> I probably _could_ go, but nobody I know irl would, and I'm not popular enough here to hang around with you guys :P


It's much more fun going alone. That means you actively look for people to hang out with, and it's easier when there are people who look sillier than you. Just take a camera, ask for a picture, then compliment the outfit. Voila, icebreaker.


----------



## Frosty~ (Oct 22, 2011)

This'll be the third one I haven't been able to go to. It's a shame, I really enjoyed the times I've been.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 26, 2011)

The Expo is also my birthday and everyone should come and give me lots of love and attention :D

In seriousness, I'm looking forward very, very much to seeing everyone who will be coming (if you'd like to PM me for my number, to make meeting up easier?), and hope that more people will be able to make it next time :)


----------

